
HAProxy auto-configuration and service discovery for Mesos-DNS or SkyDNS - zubairov
https://github.com/elasticio/haproxy-srv
======
steveb
Thanks for sharing this!

With the mantl project [https://github.com/CiscoCloud/microservices-
infrastructure](https://github.com/CiscoCloud/microservices-infrastructure) we
feed mesos task information into consul.

We've looked a lot a load balancing and feel that rewriting haproxy files
dynamically can lead to brittle behavior.

Our current setup is we use traefik
[https://github.com/emilevauge/traefik](https://github.com/emilevauge/traefik)
to proxy marathon tasks.

Haproxy 1.6 includes some dynamic dns lookups
[http://blog.haproxy.com/2015/10/14/whats-new-in-
haproxy-1-6/](http://blog.haproxy.com/2015/10/14/whats-new-in-haproxy-1-6/)

~~~
zubairov
That's nice feature, we would need to look into it, however DNS A or AA does
not contain port information limiting us to the 'default' ports.

------
bedis9
What about giving the ability to HAProxy to perform the SRV requests
directly???

~~~
zubairov
That's not possible right now

